# Peterborough -At the Hop!



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:rollIf any of you lot havent seen At the hop, your'e missing a great group who just love what they do, rock and jive and stuff, and it gets you on your feet, and they are ABSOLUTELY brilliant, went to see them locally after seeing them at York ( i think it was)!!!!!And now there gonna be at Peterborough, you will have to listen to des o'connor too (hm!) but hey a small price to pay!!!!! :wink:


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

Hi all,

8) If i take me keyboards, will they let me join in?

Regards
Trecker being
Tony & Margy


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

not des o conner! 
Malc


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Can see the Peterborough Showground from my van window .... looks a bit cold out there! No one dancing though!

Leigh :lol:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Keep watching, when the AT THE HOP are jumping an jiving, there will be plenty of dancing! and it'll get you warm!!! 8) :roll:


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

Mr and Mrs webwobin will be at Peterborough for the duration.
Those of you who bumped into us at Shepton Mallet will know. For those who don,t you will find us parked in the Press area!
Call in for a chinwag.

[email protected]


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi, Webwobin, hope to see you there. Oh, and have you got a st u ttter!!!!! :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Raine,

No. As I know him well I can testify he has many worse afflictions than that.

Dave


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave, Hello Raine,
webwobin is NOT George. OK.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:? George who? Have i missed something? I know its late, but i don't remember any george in the conversation, and dab-don't wanna know the ~worse~ afflictions, and how come you know about 'em anyhow, hm!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OH AND WE ARE GOING TO THE HOP, AT PETERBOROUGH!!!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

Hello Raine,
You asked if I had a stutter - Answer NO. But I know a George who may well also be in the press area who DOES have an occasionsl stutter.

Does that make sence?

And DAB - well he does know me, he thinks quite well!!


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

Raine
I just spotted the extra bit,
John 3.16.
It goes like "For God so loved the world that he gave his only begotten son, for whoever believeth in him shall not perish but have everlasting life".

Now, who is the Preacher man!
Thats a bit of webwobins history that DAB didn,t know about!


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Did you know it or did you look it up, how about Jer 33.3 then! and the reason i asked about the stutter was cos you had posted the same post twice, or was you just quick on the draw!!!!! :roll: I like that version. Your one! The Message is a bit modern for me, i tend to like the amplified!


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

I knew that by memory from the age of about 14 when I used to accost people on the streets of Reading with it and several other verses.

I would have to look up the next one.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Who's Going??*

It may be early days yet for a lot of our members, but I would love to see a show of hands regarding folks who are attending, ..with a view to a social gathering during the evening Friday/Saturday or both! :?: 

We are definately going to be there, and wish to meet up with fellow MHF old and new!

Regards M&D


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

I think i will be in the 'new' group as opposed to the 'old' group! :lol:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi M&D,

We shall be at Peterboro our local show,would be nice to do a meet like Shepton that was really nice.

Sorry missed you Raine did put that up on Shepton post but as you know alot just dissapeared,why did you think i was a bloke


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

We will be there.
You will find us close to the arena under a tall aerial.
ww


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

*Hands up for Peterborough*

Hi All

Just thought id join in to say that we are going to Peterborough possibly for the full Thu - Mon but definate Frid - Sun.

Definately intend to meet up this time - am paying for evening entertainment so silly not to attend.

Any body booking via clubs or not - we have joined most of them so it would make sense to use their space and discount but having said that which one is best for this sort of thing or is it easier to go general population.

Qustion asked because we haven't done this sort of thing before.

Trecker being
Tony & Margy


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Hi, Hymmi! I don't know, now that i know your not, i did put up the reason on the Shepton thread, but it got lost, and now i can't remember, cos now i know you be a lady!!!! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzsorry going to bed! :roll: !!!!


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi M&D we are going, but have got to find out when it is again, all the excitement and its gone completely outta my head!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Peterborough not far off now, and ..............I think i DO like Des O'connor too! Argh must be getting old! :roll:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Co eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee anybody else going? 8O


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Raine,

Plan to.

Dave


----------



## 93148 (May 1, 2005)

hi all, i could not aggree more about,at the hop'. i saw them at york and in all the years i have been going this was the best night ever, i spoke to the lead singer afterwards and he seemed genuinly suprised at the response from all the crowd,who myself thought were great. i also spoke to sally beresford , one of the organisers and she asked me what kind of acts i would like to see and i said 'at the hop' without a doubt.people want a 'happy' night to remember. so all you lucky people who are going to peterborough are in for a treat. apart from des oconnor. i saw him once and thought he was dire. still, it takes all sorts. enjoy yourselves and throw those zimmers away and boogie the night away. tom


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Can I reiterate Treckers question.... which area is everyone using or will everybody be booking with different clubs and so be spread out. 
Any suggestions as to which area is best ?

Cheers Sid :? :? :?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi,
We were at York - we went to the Saturday night Hale and Pace show etc. Were "At the Hop" on that night? I remember a swing type tribute band who were very good but not a band called "At the Hop" maybe I had had a glass or two too many of the red wines by then but I just don't recall them? I know it was a great night and we really enjoyed ourselves but it was so busy and near on impossible to get to the bar that my husband just kept buying me large ones hic hic! We had to stand up all night cos we just couldn't get a seat so for anyone going along - get there early cos otherwise you might have to spend the night propping up the bar!!!!! :lol: :lol: 

Have fun everyone who is going and I hope to bump into some of you. Not sure about Des O'conner though as he has never really been my cup of tea - but sometimes you can be pleasantly suprised by some of these celebrities when you see them live. Whenever I have seen him on the Des and Mel tv show I always think he is a very happy, cheery and cheeky chappy - so he probably will be very funny in the flesh! 

Sonesta


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sonesta, Hale and Puke!!!!! :x Nuff said! Vereeeee disappointing!
At the Hop so enjoy themselves :lol: they even put fliers on the seats before the show, they were either fri or sun i think!  But because they really really enjoy  what they sing and play (the lead singer alone plays sax guitar mouthorgan), and are good at it, it just makes you feel really good too! :lol: :lol: So reckon you would have known if they were on, even with a few inside ya!  hic lol lol
We will be parking in General.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Raine,
Yeah must agree Hale and Pace were not that impressive (from what I can remember) but by the time they came on I was well lubricated so I laughed at em anyway  

I think I must have missed At the Hop at York so hopefully I will see them at Peterborough - that's if I have the energy after being on our stand all day. 

Sonesta


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi, Sonesta, what stand is that? We be going gallivanting this loooooooooooooong weekend, Eastbourne looks promising, but who knows, have wheels,bed,food will travel!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Raine,
I will be standing at Peterborough selling assorted items but one of our main lines will be 3m x 3m gazebos that you can put up in an instance none of all that messing around with poles etc it is on an aluminium frame and within a minute or two it is up! Also very colourful ripstop nylon 2 way windmills and novelty garden scarecrows. Another good line we hope to have on our stand is solar powered, wind-up radio/torches that require no batteries - I sell them in my shop and they have just flown out. Just hope I can get more stock for Peterborough. We will be selling sunglasses, hats, windbreaks, folding chairs. plus many other lines and I think everyone will find our prices very competitive and extremely fair.

Hope you pop along to see us Raine - it would be nice to meet some of the members. I am just a tad nervous as we have never stood at one of these shows before and we are not sure what to expect. So a friendly face would be nice!

See you at the hop!

Sonesta


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

have a  on me!!! just got back from Pevensey Bay! 2 stones throw from the sea! I know cos i tried it (with my catapult!!!) We actually saw one site that said NO gazebo's- dunno why! weather lovely but chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiily. Will post site where we stayed soon. We shall look out for you!


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

*Parked In the Press area!*

We shall be at Peterborough as well. My Mrs has an IUO from me for one of those bl...y stupid kites and a long fibreglass roach pole to fly it from. Every year she has gone on and one about one so I said "OK, I will get you one at Shepton Mallet for our wedding anniversary" Guess what, none on sale.

Do you think that the Gazebo stall might sell kites and poles as well?

Hope the sun shines

WW


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Well, as its been promised, bet yer bottom dollar if there are any on the site yer missus will find em! hehehehehh. i liked the idea, then thought about the wind noise, i am a light sleeper, after that, lost interest. :lol:


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

*LO Raine*

Well,
I "softened" by rejection because I realised that the roach pole would also make a good second "sky hook" for my Ham Radio wire antenna!
Devious us lot!!
C U

ww


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

*John 3:16*

Its time to chose a different quote.
For God so loved .......


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

!!!


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

Raine,
Where in Hants?
Me near Blazingsmoke.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

!!!


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

I see,
This company has gone bust recently and its more than a tad warm in that environment!. About 10 miles from California.

The wicked are still waiting for me!


What Scout is for sale? Surely its not on a Merc!
What have you done?

Peterborough in 2 weeks.

ww


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

You are straying a bit off topic, guys, think these last posts would be better sent as PM's rather than forum posts :wink:


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

Is this a ticking off or are you trying to bafflle us with technology?

What's a PM other than Blare?

ww


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Private message :wink: 
Not a ticking off as such just a reminder to please try to keep on topic :wink:


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

So how do I send a "PM" if I don,t know the direct email address?

Anyway I am trying to fill in a Tax return that came this morning but this computer keeps going "bing bong".

God help us all


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

But do drive faster than the devil can run.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

If you look at the bottom of the posters message you will see a number of grey buttons one will say PM that is the direct link to their pm mail box, click on that type your message and send :wink:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

beautiful weather again!!! Bus service good too! Too many people in the pub on sat night tho, but got fed in the end. AT THE HOP great, a bit subdued first half, but they had a dance floor in front of them,which i would have been on, but for a manky hip. A member of the band said afterwards they prefer the audience up close. Shall write to the organisers and tell them, we want to see the group not the dancers! AT THE HOP are not only instrumentally,vocally great they are also very VISUALLY great, not just music but a show as well. Hubby bought me a little green electric bike so i could get round the show, and i am using it to take the dog out at home, (friend takes her in the afternoons) till i get my hip sorted. Would you believe it we were parked feet away from where we parked last year!!!!!!Amazing!


----------

